# Look Mom!!



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Funny story! What is it about toilet paper that they love so much?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Hey................at least it hadn't been used!!! Why do they like to bring us the stuff they know they shouldn't be touching at all. Crazy pooches! Don't they also have the most sheepish look on their face when they do!!! :lol:


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yes, sheepish looks for sure! Sometimes, though, she looks very proud of herself! :roflmao:

I don't know why they love toilet paper so much, but they sure do!! The other night I went into the bathroom and found that she had shredded half of the roll on the TP holder. I couldn't help it, I had to laugh! It was my fault for leaving the door open - to her it was a HUGE invitation! She probably thought, "Cool! Mom left the door open! She must WANT me to do this!" LOL :roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

They sure love toilet paper, everytime any in the house goes to the washroom he'll try to run in with them just so he can get hold of the toilet paper.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

mojosmum said:


> Hey................at least it hadn't been used!!! Why do they like to bring us the stuff they know they shouldn't be touching at all. Crazy pooches! Don't they also have the most sheepish look on their face when they do!!! :lol:


I run a small home daycare and one day I was toilet training a little girl so when we went out to play I brought the potty chair out with us. After a while she did her #2, I wiped her bum, closed the lid and figured that I would empty it when we went in later.
When it was time to go inside I went to get the pot but the lid was up--I said "What the heck??" There was nothing in the pot:doh: it was absolutely clean, even the toilet paper was gone!!! Sasha always really loved her different varieties of poop.
Sorry if I grossed anyone out.:curtain: 
Cathy


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

OMg! :lol: How gross!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Cathy, this is just one of their specialities


----------



## Goldenlover2005 (May 14, 2005)

Please, take a picture next time, it must look so funny. A big Page-dog (do you know Page in America, here in the Netherlands Page is a kind of toilet paper and there are always Labrador puppies in the commercials )


----------

